# Listen to the Wildlife Board meeting



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Wildlife Board meeting will begin at 9 a.m. Here are links to the live audio broadcast and the meeting agenda.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you for the link Amy.

I sure am having problems however. Is the traffic very heavy to the broadcast? Every five minutes or so I have to refresh the link through VLC due to the link pausing or that it is trying to auto refresh but yet it still is playing so it is hard to understand. Is anyone else having these problems?


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm sorry you're having trouble with the connection, tallbuck. I'm checking with our audio specialist now to see if there are any traffic or connectivity issues.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

It looks like there aren't any issues on this end, although the broadcast is optimized for RealPlayer. Have you tried downloading and using RealPlayer? Here's a link to the latest version. The free version is on the left.

Also, do you know what your connection speed is? That could also be a factor.


----------

